# What size should a 1 year old bearded dragon be?



## Dmolloy (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello, this is just a quick question to you guys. my bearded dragon is now a year old, although i can see a dramatic change in his size since i got him, recently he dont seem to look any bigger than usual. so im just curious as to:

What size should a year old bearded dragon be?

What age is a bearded dragon fully grown?

And does my dragon roughly look the right size for his age (pictures below).









^this is him sleeping^









Hope these help.


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

First pic i thought yikes he's skinny, but second pic looks fine I guess it was just the way he'ss sitting on the vine. I can't really tell scale from your pics, but he does look smaller than Oscar at this age, although he seems in good shape. how long is he, and how much does he weigh?

Oscar was about 20" long, and around 350g at this age (From the top of my head), generally tho they tend to slow down the growing alot as they get to about a year, and only grow slightly after this, with more widening and development to the head than getting longer, with them becoming fully adult at about 18 months to 2 years, although diet etc make this quite variable. (And Oscar is a big lad now it could be yours is just a smaller dragon)

Pics of Oscar on the Flikr link in my Sig... the latest pics of him on his new mound (not new anymore!) he got for his first birthday.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

hey there my boy is 21 inches long and 743g he is a beast but a healthy one :lol2:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

They have quite a rapid growth spurt in the first few months and then it can slow down quite a bit or keep up, so size can varie quite a bit for year old dragons. I have had one that grew very quick very fast and at a year old was bigger than most adults I have seen in-fact probably the biggest beardie I have ever seen and I have had others that at a year are still a bit on the small size. So I don't think you could ever say at a year old a beardie will be such and such size and weight as after about 6 months the growth rate so so different in each beardie.


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

Just checked my notes, Oscar was 512g at 12 months


----------



## Dmolloy (Jun 23, 2010)

erm he is 16/17 inches long and weighs just over 300g. he has an excellent appetite, excellent behaviour, sheds well, gets fed morioworms, crickets, hoppers and some greens. used to give him waxworms as a treat but recently given up with them.


----------

